# chck this out i found on ebay



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400736693&category=6780

check this out funny


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, saw that yesterday and had to laugh. Definitely not a good replacement for a high performance valve body calibration.

I believe all they are doing is adding a resistor of some sort between the ECM and transmission to probably up the governor pressure.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ebay has some crap but it also has some gold if u pass by it


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

*Anything to make a buck.....*

Junk!!!!!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey! I have the winning bid! Why hasn't anyone else bidded on this wonderful device?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well tell us if it works good


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

heres some more http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401231534&category=6755


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401257015&category=6745


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

krylonkoopa - you never replied to to my question about your signature. Are you from Panama, or did you live there?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im from chiriqui , panama


----------

